# Shark Kit arrives.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my Shark today from Rob Fern(KM 4000). Casting looks very good. The etched grills are at the bottom, still attached to the board he taped them to. I have a Aristo FA-1B unit to use for the frame/trucks/motors. Now I have to decide on the RR. I think I'll make it D&H, departure from my usual UP, but they didn't have any, but still thinking about that. Stan says he has decals for that line.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a pretty nice shell to work with Jerry, assume Ur going to do it up as the later RF-16, NYC, Pennsy, & the B&O were the 
original owners... The D&H and several small lines were the 2nd owners, the D&H, and the B&O were probably the best looking 
out of the lot... The earlier DR series sharks may give U another couple of road options, U may want to check into those...
Paul R...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a very nice looking shell, Jerry..... Certainly be interesting to follow the progress....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Stan said. Keep us posted on progress. That shell does look good.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Jerry, I just got my two Sharks today also. They will be done in PRR Brunswick 5 stripe green and use a Aristo FB unit as their B unit till one is produced. Most of the BF-16's were delivered as A-B-A units except for 6 a units. I will do pics tomorrow of the two shells together and with their new B unit. I have two sets of the Micoscale decal sheets and 5 stripe pin strip masking tape. Jack








;


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Great to see a cottage industry providing us with treats like this, can't wait to see it resplendent in D&H livery.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not done much to it. Been putting new siding boards on the house.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Well the new Sharks met their new B unit till a B Shark is offered soon. And a few more detail pics of the shell. Jack

















































































@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

After notching the Aristo frame to fit into the Shark's body the trucks were still too far away from the bottom of the shell. So I took a piece of 1/8" and put holes in it for the trucks, as is on the E-8 frame, so the trucks sit much closer to the frame. You can see in the second pix how that is much better. I'm using some E-8 parts from a cab someone cut off to make a B unit(Rex?) Got it at Marty's on the sale table. Flashing lights will work as will most of the interior, had to cut it down some to fit, but should work out okay.








Looking like a real hot day today, so will suck freon and work on the Shark!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is going to be a magnificent locomotive. Now I wish I'd ordered one!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob is taking names for a second run, so might email him. They were $475, that included Fed Ex to here from the UK. 
[email protected]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a few pictures of the D&H Shark here, including cab shots, and the builder's plate! Have to get a decal made of that.
http://www.bridge-line.org/blhs/BaldwinSharks.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the side frames painted silver for the D&H that I plan to do with this. I also shot the fuel tank and got it mounted. Laying out all the holes to drill for the handrails, will put them on after painting, since some would interfere with the stripes.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That is definitely going to be a good looking engine!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got the rest of the paint on the Shark. Did the blue awhile back, but the D&H scheme was holding me up. My wife cut the yellow stripes out of vinyl(she used to have a sign shop). Then I masked around that, using it as a guide. I used some airbrush Frisket Film so I could follow the curve as I cut it. Frisket film is clear. Now, after the paint dries for awhile I'll get the decals on that Stan made for me, a LONG time ago!








I still need to do the etched grills/interior/lights/couplers/glass, so will be awhile!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Jerry. 

The D&H paint scheme is beautiful.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*THAT IS NICE*, Jerry..... The vinyl stripes sure set it off.... SUPER geat job.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really great and unique. Will it gt a headlight?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been making some progress on the Shark. I cut plastic for the windows, to fit in the space, not behind. Interior is done, part of it came from a E-8 cab I had picked up. Side decals are on, still need to get the front one on. Rails are bent from wire and painted , as are the grills. Those go on next. A Mars light is installed, David Bodnar made me one. I lined the curved recess with metal duct tape for a reflector, still need to cut the glass for that. But I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I have decals on the passenger cars also, should warm up next week for some outside shots of the whole set.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Jerry, this looks fantastic. When complete this'll be a headturner!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed the grills on one side of the shark and the roof. Decals are all on(thanks Stan!), as are the handrails, well, lost one! Interior is in(E-8) part. I cut all the glass from heavy bubble package plastic. They are cut to fit in the opening, lots of fiddling to get that right. Just the horns and the grill on the other side and I think that will be it. I would like to see other Shark builders post their pictures. How about you Jack?


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Bravo Sir.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Jerry 

Great work, very impressive 

Colin


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb, Jerry.... Very. very nicely finished....


----------

